# The Bathroom - finally



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You camera is under the bath tub.


Just kidding--looks nice---I do like the border tile especially.

Nice to see the stained trim--Painted is so popular that it get a little boring.

Good job!---Mike---


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

You did all that without posting one question here in over a year. Impressive!


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

:laughing: Yes - I did abstain from the forum, apparently - I actually was in college this whole year, I only just started on the house again when we received new orders to move - but then they ended those orders *just* after I withdrew from this semester - so I have the next few months to finish everything I started and that's that, no more work on this house (not like this, anyway) - back to class in January.

Thanks for the compliments. . . I agree - I'm tired of painted woods. Wood is gorgeous without it, I hate painted trim.

I did try to do a proper cornice, I prefer a proper cornice, but it was so frustrating I ended up going with the blocks - at least I tried!

I know you were joking when you said my camera's under the bathtub - I actually think it fell down behind drywall in the kid's bedroom a few weeks ago. I'll have to take it out to check. The other day I reset a sheet in the livingroom and a missing level and tape measure fell out.

What else is back there behind these new hung drywall sheets? Some aren't so new - I started the livingroom in 07. LOL!!


----------

